

VirtualBox and Windows 10 breaks a lot of popular dev tools - bhouston

Just a quick note after losing a lot of time today with this.  VirtualBox (all versions) are having issues starting develop environments under Windows 10 RTM and this is affecting a lot of people who are upgrading to Windows 10.<p>List of relevant VirtualBox dependent projects affected:
- vagrant
- boot2docker
- docker machine
- xamarin android player
- probably more...<p>Details:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.virtualbox.org&#x2F;ticket&#x2F;14040#comment:25
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;boot2docker&#x2F;boot2docker&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1015
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mitchellh&#x2F;vagrant&#x2F;issues&#x2F;6059
======
JohnTHaller
Windows 10 has been available for developers to test their apps on for over 9
months and well publicized. It looks like VirtualBox didn't bother to take
advantage of that window. It's likely not because it's free and open source
(I've ensured my FOSS projects work on Windows 10 since the first public test
version), it's likely because it's Oracle. Note that the first bug you linked
is 4 months old but was ignored for months and the first comment posted to it
just 10 days ago.

